# missionary books



## Preach (Nov 10, 2007)

What are some missionary biographies you recommend? Also, are there any online bio's or diaries? Thanks

"In Christ",
Bobby


----------



## Pergamum (Nov 11, 2007)

Do you want biographies or missions books in general? There are many good missiology books that have come out in the last 5 years, but not many biographies.


----------



## kvanlaan (Nov 11, 2007)

My wife is reading "Bruchko" to the children this year in homeschooling. We always read the books before we read them to the children, and I found it fascinating.


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Nov 11, 2007)

Bobby -- One classic in this genre is the Life and Journal of David Brainerd, missionary to the Indians, which is available online here. Banner of Truth earlier this year published an edition of _The Diary and Journal of David Brainerd_ which is available for purchase here. 

One of the earliest Reformed missionary writings is by the French Huguenot minister Jean de Lery: _History of a Voyage to the Land of Brazil_. He was sent by Coligny and Calvin to assist the first Protestant colony in the New World, France Antarctique. The story is fascinating for its anthropological evaluation of a new culture, as well as its historical account of efforts to present the gospel to the Indians of Brazil. John Gillies, _The Martyrs of Guanabara_, tells the story of the first Protestant martyrs for the faith in the New World, also at France Antarctique, who penned the first Protestant confession of faith in the New World, and the text, which is hard to find, is included therein.


----------



## Preach (Nov 11, 2007)

Thank you all


----------

